# Natural gas line to garage



## SxS (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity to ask this in the hope that I can return the favor by contributing in the future.

I am looking for a reasonably priced source for quality 1 1/4" direct burial natural gas line. Somebody mentioned Tractor Supply; yet I'd have to hear from more than one person that this is acceptable material and refuse to compromise on the terminal fittings in particular. 

Bottom line...I simply don't trust the 'global' market for 200 some odd feet of something so important and potentially dangerous.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Power companies use that yellow plastic pipe, can't recall the name. But most areas do not like DIY running gas lines, too much room for disasters. Keep that in mind.


----------



## jayharold (Dec 29, 2008)

I have never seen rolls of plastic gas pipe in stores, but I was never looking for any. I installed gas mains and services for 18 years.


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 15, 2008)

Might want to give these people a call and see who carrys it in your area.
http://charterplastics.com/products.html


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

It is common for the yellow plastic pipe (not CSST, plastic) to be run for burial applications. It is not a DIY product unfortunately. You have to have a plumber do it for you. Burial depth is critical.

In many areas it is ok to bury iron pipe when properly wrapped, sleeved, or otherwise protected. The code leaves that up to the building official in your specific jurisdiction. Personally I'm not a big fan of using it underground.

Most areas do in fact allow DIYers to run their own gaslines. Some do not, and that is ridiculous. The code makes requirements for air tests to check for leaks regardless of who installs it, and anyone that prohibits DIYers from doing their own work somehow has their hand in the trades' pocket. Just my professional opinion as an inspector.


----------



## jayharold (Dec 29, 2008)

We had to be certified by our local gas company. The burial depth was 18 inches of cover for a house service, that is in southeast Pa.


----------



## SxS (Feb 21, 2009)

Just Bill said:


> Power companies use that yellow plastic pipe, can't recall the name. But most areas do not like DIY running gas lines, too much room for disasters. Keep that in mind.


I have the same run in from the utility; will keep that in mind and will go by the book (thanks).



jayharold said:


> I have never seen rolls of plastic gas pipe in stores, but I was never looking for any. I installed gas mains and services for 18 years.


Not finding it either and after watching your coworkers install my service years ago...I definitely have an appreciation for how skilled a trade this is (lots of trust built up in 'the other guy', it seems...).



Gary_602z said:


> Might want to give these people a call and see who carrys it in your area.
> http://charterplastics.com/products.html


Thank you much, this is the only lead that I have.


----------



## SxS (Feb 21, 2009)

thekctermite said:


> It is common for the yellow plastic pipe (not CSST, plastic) to be run for burial applications. It is not a DIY product unfortunately. You have to have a plumber do it for you. Burial depth is critical.
> 
> In many areas it is ok to bury iron pipe when properly wrapped, sleeved, or otherwise protected. The code leaves that up to the building official in your specific jurisdiction. Personally I'm not a big fan of using it underground.
> 
> Most areas do in fact allow DIYers to run their own gaslines. Some do not, and that is ridiculous. The code makes requirements for air tests to check for leaks regardless of who installs it, and anyone that prohibits DIYers from doing their own work somehow has their hand in the trades' pocket. Just my professional opinion as an inspector.


Definitely going to code depth on this and then backfilling before other lines are run. I did my interior lines years ago and although I have had plumbers do the balance since (gas fireplaces, backup generator, etc.) I am also disturbed by the anti-DYI movement solely propogated to push overpriced service.

If one thing comes out of this downturn...I hope it is more people doing more for themselves and frankly sticking it to many of these businesses who have grossly overcharged for decades now. It honestly gets to the point where you don't even _want_ to call anybody...as it is more often times than not an exercise in frustration from the get-go (everybody seemingly wants a grand or two or three for labor only (one man/one day)...and I just don't think anybody's worth that much...including myself.

Thanks.



jayharold said:


> We had to be certified by our local gas company. The burial depth was 18 inches of cover for a house service, that is in southeast Pa.


 
Thanks, jayharold...gosh, that sounds shallow; I think it's 4 feet here (no rock to contend with).


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

SxS said:


> Thanks, jayharold...gosh, that sounds shallow; I think it's 4 feet here (no rock to contend with).


Whoa! That is unusually deep. The international fuel gas code requires nowhere close to that.


----------



## SxS (Feb 21, 2009)

thekctermite said:


> Whoa! That is unusually deep. The international fuel gas code requires nowhere close to that.


Just going by what my bidders had to say; yet I don't know if this had anything to do with my having electrical in the trench also, or not. I have had so much conflicting info that I honestly don't know what to believe anymore... 

Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

thekctermite said:


> Most areas do in fact allow DIYers to run their own gaslines. Some do not, and that is ridiculous. The code makes requirements for air tests to check for leaks regardless of who installs it, and anyone that prohibits DIYers from doing their own work somehow has their hand in the trades' pocket. Just my professional opinion as an inspector.


I wish you headed up in my local building office.


----------



## Deadend (Aug 27, 2010)

Alright, well I went and registered for this forum just to offer this:

For the love of god, if you DO run anything underground, but especially natural gas, and it's not in a metal pipe, put a metal tracer wire along the pipe. You sure as hell would want somebody doing it on land you had a chance of digging in.


----------

